# control de volumen digital con una rueda



## HAG123456 (May 9, 2008)

bueno primeramente, soy nuevo aca, y con la electronica tambien....
mi duda es la siguiente....
quiero armar un control de volumen par un amplificador, que funcione como las ruedas de control de volumen de los equipos de audio..
intente conseguir este integrado que funciona con un encoder: MAX5440, pero me resulto imposible, asi que se me ocurre que se podria usar un optoacoplador de dos sentidos(los de lso mouse), para manejar un potenciometro digital, pero no sabria como, es decir, que al cambiar el estado en el sensor, mueva el dial del potenciometro... y que sea lo mas sencillo posible

si alguien puede brindar ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 9, 2008)

Busca el datasheet del ic DS1669, bastará con que le mandes pulsos a cada una de las entradas (subir/bajar).

Saludos


----------



## HAG123456 (May 9, 2008)

gracias por responder 

pero el optoacoplador, al saturarse, manda una señal continua hasta que cambie de estado, y entonces la entrada de subir o bajar quedaria como presionada, y corre el dial hasta el final, o comienzo, o me equivoco? no habria q hacer q el pulso de salida del optoacoplador solo dure un instante suficiente para que reaccione el integrado?  porque esto es lo que no entiendo... si el optoacoplador manda una señal continua o solo cuando cambia de estado

y con un encoder de rotacion? tengo uno q saque de la ruedita de un mouse, pero ignoro como se conectan las 3 terminales que tiene....


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

mira el ds me costo muchiisssiimo conseguirlo pero lo consegui y en ves de los 2 pulsadores up down que lleva le puse la rueditta del mouse que si mas no recuerdo puentea la pata del medio con una lateral al girarla en un sentido y al girarlo en otro puentea con la otra es lo mas simple en control digital lo que si tiene un ruidito al minimo volumen
salu2


----------



## HAG123456 (May 12, 2008)

bueno.. depsues de investigar un poco... arme un circuito que en teoria deberia funcionar aunque todabia no se muy bien, la salida del encoder tendria q invertirle, con un flip flop, luego se me ocurrio, usar unos transistores para los pulsadores del DS1169....

en fin no puedo hacer nada porq no consigo el bendito integrado, santixman, de que parte de entre rios sos? donde lo conseguiste?


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2008)

HAG123456 dijo:
			
		

> en fin no puedo hacer nada porq no consigo el bendito integrado, santixman, de que parte de entre rios sos? donde lo conseguiste?



Te digo que no son baratos, un pote digital, en Cap.Fed. esta u$s11,25.- de 10k.
(Microelectronicash)

Saludos


----------



## HAG123456 (May 16, 2008)

si, me parece q ya me frustre, no vale gastar tanto.. ademas tampoco pude conseguir el bendito encoder

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MaMu (May 17, 2008)

HAG123456 dijo:
			
		

> si, me parece q ya me frustre, no vale gastar tanto.. ademas tampoco pude conseguir el bendito encoder
> 
> gracias por la ayuda



No te desesperes ni te frustes, siempre hay una solución "económica" en la manga.
Dale una miradita al artículo de pablin, y fijate que simple que puede hacerse con un PIC
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/sndwell/index.htm
por ahi, esto deja esperanza a tu proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Una forma con componentes discretos

Como funciona: 
Donde dice rotary encoder se conecta la rueda de un mouse o algo que cumpla esa funcion, el movimiento sobre esa rueda producira conteo en (+) o en (-) segun el movimiento.
La salida BCD del IC 74192 se aplica directamente al conversor BCD-Decimal CD4028, este acciona una serie de conmutadores analogos que "Crean" un atenuador variable cuya salida se aplica al operacional (Buffer) de salida.

Los dip switch son la memoria mecanica, al encender cargan el dato de volumen preajustado. 

El esquema esta incompleto, pero es un buen comienzo.


----------



## Dano (May 17, 2008)

Bueno tomando algunas de tus ideas (Fogonazo), e logrado diseñar esto, y funciona que es lo importante, está un poco desordenado pero me cansé de estar frente al monitor y bueno.

Fogonazo consigue el Livewire y trabajamos juntos en mejorarlo(si quieres por supuesto), no tengo ganas de trabajar con el multisim, se pone muy pesado para estas cosas sencillas  

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2008)

Estube haciendo algunas pruebas y llegue a esto, antes de posibles criticas, solo es una prueba incompleta, solamente una parte de la seccion digital.

Lo del archivo RAR es la simulaciom Multisim10


----------



## Manonline (May 27, 2008)

Que tal Fogonazo... el primer proyecto que me toco diseñar en laboratorio de este año fue exactamente eso... un control de volumen digital... lo hice bastante mas simple porque para antorrebote use solo un capacitor de 100nF en paralelo al pulsador... ademas como no hace falta mucha velocidad, use tecnologia CMOS...

abajo dejo el proyecto...

AHAHAH el Multiplexor Analógico que use es el CD4051...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## manu_sonata (Jul 4, 2008)

Dano,, acabo de probar tu circuito y noto que cuando se mantiene apretado un pulsador baja la señal pero cuando se vuelve a mantener apretado ese mismo pulsador la señal sube (?)


----------

